# Bucktail hair jigs



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Made a variety of bucktail hair jigs. Im hoping some of the bigger ones will catch me some walleye in the western basin in the spring. Never jigged for eyes before so i was wandering if these jigs look like theyll do the trick. The big ines are 1 oz.

The other ones are 3/8 oz. i was gonna use for smallies. And the other ones are goby imitations.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

chrisrf815 said:


> Made a variety of bucktail hair jigs. Im hoping some of the bigger ones will catch me some walleye in the western basin in the spring. Never jigged for eyes before so i was wandering if these jigs look like theyll do the trick. The big ines are 1 oz.
> 
> The other ones are 3/8 oz. i was gonna use for smallies. And the other ones are goby imitations.



I don't square off the tail on mine, most are left with the tail longer and with a natural taper to it to give more motion to the tail and any shiners that you attach to it. But that just me, other than that a nice tie job.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

FAB said:


> I don't square off the tail on mine, most are left with the tail longer and with a natural taper to it to give more motion to the tail and any shiners that you attach to it. But that just me, other than that a nice tie job.


Yea, been wandering about that too it seems like all store bought ones are like that, i might try tying em like that next, i just find it easier to get the lengths the same by cutting the ends. But if theres the advantage of extra action i might give it a shot.


----------

